# help with stomach



## emtbass (Mar 30, 2006)

I dont really have much of a weight problem.... I'm 5' 10''  175 lbs.  most of my body is muscular and in shape except for my stomach.  I would love to be able to run 5 miles a day like I did in high school but my schedule DOES NOT allow it.  I work 40 hours a week in the ER, taking 19 hours this semester and have to work 250 hours of clinicals in.  I usually work on about 3 hours of sleep a night which leaves little time for exercise.

I have slowly been trying to eat healthier.  I take fruits and vegetables to work so that I can pass when it comes to the food run which is usually whataburger.  But i'm still strugling with my stomach.... any tips???  
(ones that dont consume a huge portion of your day...)

Also.. I am chronically TIRED... due to the lack of sleep... does this affect my metabolism???


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 30, 2006)

emtbass said:
			
		

> Also.. I am chronically TIRED... due to the lack of sleep... does this affect my metabolism???


From the way I understand it, it's the other way around. It's your metabolism that affects how much energy you feel you have. If it's slowed, because you're not getting as much physical activity, then you feel generally more tired than you used to. I know it sounds strange; you'd think that the more active you are, the more tired you'd be afterwards, but it's actually just the opposite. Physical activity may tire you out briefly, but you'll actually be _less_ tired throughout the day. Unfortunately for you, it doesn't sound like you have the time for it.


----------



## Raf (Mar 30, 2006)

JJR512 is correct about your metabolism.

You might want to eat more grains, especially pasta. Remember that you need the most of this type of food group, and by eating grains and carbs you can get more energy. I would also try eating more fruits..they seem to help me with energy as well. Banana's are the best IMO.

Doing situps/crunches can help build the muscle under stomach but if it's fat you want to burn off the stomach surface..you have to do cardio in addition to crunches for the best results. I also had this same problem and I found a program called 8-Minute abs that I did every day that helped. I also use a rowing machine 2 or 3 times a week which can burn far more calories than running or biking in a smaller amount of time. There is no exercise better than rowing if you want to burn a large amount of calories in a small amount of time.


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 30, 2006)

Raf said:
			
		

> ...I found a program called 8-Minute abs that I did every day that helped...


If you're limited for time, you could always get that 7-minutes abs program from that guy in "There's Something About Mary"!


----------



## emtbass (Mar 30, 2006)

LOL    I had never heard much good about the 8 minutes abs program but i guess i can give it a try... what the heck, it can't hurt...


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh, and for the love of god, stop drinking soda. The differences are amazing. I quit drinking soda entirely about 3 weeks ago, and in that time alone I've lost 6 pounds. I also go to the gym 3 times per week (which I've been doing since November 05).

I didn't change my eating habits at all. I still eat the same stuff, I just get iced tea or something instead of soda. And when I have dinner at home or out with my g/f, I'll get a beer instead. And I lost 6 pounds. heh.

Less soda. More beer. Same food. Exercise. = weight loss. heh.


----------



## VinBin (Mar 30, 2006)

rcmedic said:
			
		

> Less soda. More beer. Same food. Exercise. = weight loss. heh.


 
Haha...

You might be on to something rcmedic...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3175488.stm
*There is no such thing as a "beer belly", according to scientists. *

I have yet to see a heavy drinker without the "beer belly" tho...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 30, 2006)

I tried a diet once, even though I'm not over weight, just for kicks with my exercise program. Called for these energy drinks. Tasted like a real milkshake, came in a cardboard carton like milk...

I have never been so sick in all my life. It said it rids your body of fat... That's not how I expected it to leave me...

I'll stick to jogging.


----------



## Stevo (Mar 30, 2006)

> I'm 5' 10'' 175 lbs. most of my body is muscular and in shape except for my stomach.



that's about where i am too

eat right, play hard, sleep well

~S~


----------



## nyc.ems (Mar 31, 2006)

STOP EATING LATE AT NIGHT IF YOU DO. TRY TO EAT BEFORE 8pm EVEN THOUGH YOU HAVE A BUSY SCHEDULE. AND IF YOU DO EAT,EAT SOMETHING LITE.


----------



## emtff376 (Mar 31, 2006)

Everyone has really good suggestions.  Basically, if you eat/drink as many calories as you burn, your weight will stay the same, if you burn more than you eat, you lose weight and vice versa.  Belly fat is the most important fat to lose.  It coats your organs causing serious problems. 

Soda is a killer because it is empty calories.  Here's an example, on the food plan I live by, I could either drink two cans of pop or eat 3 turkey sandwiches.  And when it comes to food, I'm all about quantity...

I don't usually advocate for any specific diet or exercise plan, but if you want to focus on your stomach, look into a book called "The Abs Diet" by David Zinczenko.  I don't follow the food plans in the book, but I do follow some of the workouts in there and have had really good results (my abs, arms, and back are getting very defined).  The food plans are good and well balanced, but just not for me.  The guy that wrote it is the editor of Men's Health magazine.

A lot people don't realize to get a really toned, ripped looking mid section, it is a combination of 5 areas, not just doing sit ups.  My workout for my abs yesterday consisted of 50 traditional crunches (upper abs), 15 leg raises (lower abs), 10/side v-ups (obliques), 2 1-minute bridges (transverse abdominis) and 15 back extensions (lower back).  I also did a circuit for my chest and arms as well and cardio, so if you are focusing on your abs, you may want to up my numbers.  I am also working with a trainer, so those are sets/reps/etc. that he's designed for me.

Hope this helps!  Let me know if there's anything else I can help you with.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 31, 2006)

emtff376 said:
			
		

> My workout for my abs yesterday consisted of 50 traditional crunches (upper abs), 15 leg raises (lower abs), 10/side v-ups (obliques), 2 1-minute bridges (transverse abdominis) and 15 back extensions (lower back). I also did a circuit for my chest and arms as well and cardio, so if you are focusing on your abs, you may want to up my numbers.


 

If I did that, I'd need a combination of chest compressions and electric shocks to get me going again.  :wacko:


----------



## emtbass (Mar 31, 2006)

nyc.ems said:
			
		

> STOP EATING LATE AT NIGHT IF YOU DO. TRY TO EAT BEFORE 8pm EVEN THOUGH YOU HAVE A BUSY SCHEDULE. AND IF YOU DO EAT,EAT SOMETHING LITE.




that is going to be hard since i work at night     but then during the week.... im in bed by 2am... weekends it about 9am


----------



## emtbass (Mar 31, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> If I did that, I'd need a combination of chest compressions and electric shocks to get me going again.  :wacko:





amen brotha


----------



## emtff376 (Mar 31, 2006)

An amendment on what nyc.ems said, try not to eat 2 to 4 hours prior to going to bed, since that is the time usually when folks are least active.

As far as abs go, start out slow.  If it hurts, don't do it.  Eventually you'll work up to more reps.  So I guess my once a week super ab workout is out?   (300 crunches and 200 oblique crunches (100 per side)).  That's if I REALLY want to punish my belly.

Find something that's right for you or works for you and do it consistently.  Any activity is better than none.


----------



## JJR512 (Apr 1, 2006)

The comments about cutting out soda are definitely true. I know I've been aware of several news stories lately about soda now being the leading contributor to weight problems (in terms of what we consume). I used to drink the better part of a 2L bottle a day. I've cut down to one glass (about 14 ozs.) per day and started drinking a lot of water. It's too soon yet to notice my weight being affected, but I'm definitely noticing the difference on my face. My skin is clearing up and getting softer.

I think the importance of water cannot be overstressed. Drink water until you feel full. Then you won't want to eat, and if you do anyway, you won't be able to eat nearly as much..


----------

